# black markings on fish



## kfwoo (Mar 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas every one,

I am just wondering what are the black marking on the side of my strawberry cichlid.

It only show up on 1 side and it appears to be getting bigger as the fish grow. 

Any one know what i can do to make the markings disappear?

Thanks
Derek


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

These fish are complicated mixtures of Aulonocara and mbuna species. If the skin looks healthy, it's probably just some ancestral gene such as the ones that OBs have expressing itself.


----------

